

Moves for iPhone - Let your iPhone tell you how much you move - ngoel36
https://moves-app.com/

======
zimpenfish
I've been using this for 42 days and it's pretty clever - it's
mischaracterised less than a handful of events in that time.

Step counting is terribly wrong though - it has me at 100-150spm for walking
when the Garmin footpod is reporting 55-60spm. The GPS tracking can also be
wildly inaccurate but that's the iPhone, not Moves, at fault there.

Needs a proper export function too.

On the whole, B+, "Would take this app on a dirty weekend but not marry it."

